# RUB setup help needed



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I posted a thread asking for thermometer advice but now my twin stat has arrived and it's presenting more questions than I had before lol.

Bought a Habistat twin stat for use for two 18L cornsnake RUBs. The RUBs are drilled for airholes and ready to go. I need to get hold of thermometers for them and was going to get a dual probe one for each so as to measure each end of the RUB. 

However, having got the twin stat and seeing the size of the probes on that, I'm wondering how I'm going to manage this. What am I putting where? Am I drilling holes for the stat probes AND thermometer probes, or am I going way over the top for such small RUBs? I don't even know how to set this stat up - does the probe go at the hot end inside the RUB?

I know I look a complete spaz but I just want to get this right and would really really really appreciate some help.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

I find duct taping the probe to the heat mat works,then adjust the stat until the thermometer is the right temp.Put the thermometer inside the rub with the probe on top of whatever sub you are using.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I would also tape the thermostat probe to the heatmat but the thermometer needs to be inside.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you ever so much - would something like this thermometer be suitable?

Dual Zone Thermometer + Alarm Snake Vivarium Reptiles on eBay (end time 15-Oct-09 13:19:15 BST)

I really appreciate your help, thanks ever so much!


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Mind you, this is my first and so far only setup: 

I have a cali king and he loves to burrow ... So personally I have the probe from the thermometer and stat beside each other lying on the rub floor 










Then I covered it with wood chips / substrate










To keep the probes down, I put his hide on it too










And the pulse stat keeps the temp bang on between 29 and 30C floor temp. air temp obviously lower - but that all depends obviously on the species.










This way I can make sure that even when he burrows, he doesn't burn his bum


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

that'd be fine, one in the hot end and one in the cool end.

Like most other people who've replied. I take the thermostat probe to the heat mat and put the thermometer probes inside, but instead of drilling holes i just clip the lid over the cable.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, that sounds perfect, I'll do that! Again, thank you all so much for being such a big help for me (and for putting up with me being completely numb!). :no1:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

what Jczreptiles said is spot on


----------

